# Pollinator Friendly 'Living Snow Fence'



## Nhaupt2 (May 31, 2016)

I have used fernbrush for this. It's Hardy to 4b , so maybe it would work. I have seen it grown as a hedge as well growing about 6 feet tall. Might be tough to get out east though. 

https://plantselect.org/plant/chamaebatiaria-millefolium/


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

NorthMaine said:


> Anyone have any ideas? It would be really nice if we could convince them to put in several miles of beneficial trees instead of pine trees.


Willows - beneficial early pollen/nectar source; grow fast; not evergreen - but they can create a nice thicket and a great wind/snow break.
Amur privet - good nectar source in June (my bumble bees go crazy on privet); slower growing, but do create a nice thicket too (good wind/snow break); though, privet is non-native, if that is important.

In general, most all ever-greens are use-less to bees and pollinators. 
You want blooming, deciduous bush varieties that create thicket and tend to spread. Google on hedge plants.


----------

